# Time to post pics of favorite pornstar again



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but I think pornstars are way hotter then hollywood actresses.

Here are a few of my favorites:

Nina Mercedes

















Carmen Luvana









Raylene

Here is a couple of mines. Keep it civil ladies, we all know the rules.

Hater


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

SUPER NICE!!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Thongs shoits already hater i see this thread getting closed in ooooo 5 mins









here is mine


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Thongs shoits already hater i see this thread getting closed in ooooo 5 mins


Should be ok as long as people don't post nude pics. I mean, is no secret man, everyone watches porn.

Hater


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Hater said:


> > Thongs shoits already hater i see this thread getting closed in ooooo 5 mins
> 
> 
> Should be ok as long as people don't post nude pics. I mean, is no secret man, everyone watches porn.
> ...


Man i couldnt live without it


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

If he made porn... I'd be all over it


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> If he made porn... I'd be all over it


 and who is he may i ask?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

dezboy said:


> If he made porn... I'd be all over it


 and who is he may i ask?
[/quote]

GEORGES ST. PIERRE <3


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

well i aint a **** but am damn comfortable with my sexuality and have to say he must work out,,


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

what are the rules for the pics? anything that would be ok on tv, ok in the thread? So thong pictures would be ok?









*took the thong picture out even though i see nothing wrong with it. njpiranha


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

dezboy said:


> well i aint a **** but am damn comfortable with my sexuality and have to say he must work out,,


he is soooo hottttt
i'm surprised you don't know him... 
are you into mma or watch ufc?

anyways.... let me just drool for a minute <3


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Read the rules mate thong pictures are forbidden........................



Jiam Ji Girl said:


> well i aint a **** but am damn comfortable with my sexuality and have to say he must work out,,


he is soooo hottttt
i'm surprised you don't know him... 
are you into mma or watch ufc?

anyways.... let me just drool for a minute <3








[/quote]

im not into ufc, i fight in shotokan karate so i love k2 to be honest.................


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Hater said:


> > Thongs shoits already hater i see this thread getting closed in ooooo 5 mins
> 
> 
> Should be ok as long as people don't post nude pics. I mean, is no secret man, everyone watches porn.
> ...


you see much more watching a 30second commercial on E or CC after 10pm (such as girls gone wild). This is also a protected section&#8230;


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't have any favorites. I'll take anything I can download for free
and not get viruses on my computer.

A few names that come to mind is:

JENNA HAZE









RAVEN RILEY








.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Hater said:


> I don't know about you guys but *I think pornstars are way hotter then hollywood actresses.*
> 
> Hater


Agreed 100%










There is no actress in Hollywood that could hold a candle to the girls in Porn (well, the good ones at least). There are some really dirty pornstars, that are nasty.

My Wife just bought me a porn staring Briana Banks (spelling)..............WOW


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> [My Wife just bought me a porn staring *Briana Banks *(spelling)..............WOW


I had to look that one up.
Here is a picture:








.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> [My Wife just bought me a porn staring *Briana Banks *(spelling)..............WOW


I had to look that one up.
Here is a picture:








.








[/quote]
wwwwwwwwWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwww


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't have any favorites. I'll take anything I can download for free
> and not get viruses on my computer.
> 
> A few names that come to mind is:
> ...


Raven Riley is hot...umm will have to purchase one..lol


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Monica Sweet (called Jo sometimes)










Kate from Kate's playground, dunno if she does anything other then for her site tho










/thinks bullsnake needs better websites to dl torrents from :laugh: 
did u go to the one i gave u the link for hater?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

i must say... i enjoy girl on girl porn a lot more than guy on girl porn. 
I guess its because the guys never look hott to me.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> i must say... i enjoy girl on girl porn a lot more than guy on girl porn.


/agrees 100%


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> i must say... i enjoy girl on girl porn a lot more than guy on girl porn.


/agrees 100%
[/quote]
3X agree!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> i must say... i enjoy girl on girl porn a lot more than guy on girl porn.


/agrees 100%
[/quote]
3X agree!








[/quote]

damn, if i was on my other computer i could contribute afew more good gifs


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> damn, if i was on my other computer i could contribute afew more good gifs


I help


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

lolzzzz


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> did u go to the one i gave u the link for hater?


I been there but the torrents never work. I can never download anything.

Hater


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Hater said:


> > did u go to the one i gave u the link for hater?
> 
> 
> I been there but the torrents never work. I can never download anything.
> ...


Thats weird, they work good for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't remeber the title of this movie. It starred Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

/wonders where bullsnake gets all the .gif files from

wild things? with neve campbell right?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

i think bullsnake* (typo earlier) should get a job in "market research" you can find stuff on the internet all quick styles!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Things are pretty slow here today at P-Fury headquarters, so I have alot of time to look these things up.

The only things I did today at P-Fury headquarters was clean up Tinkerbelle's dogs' poop and run down to the drug store and pick up Coldfire's prescription cream for his "rash".

One last Gif:


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Things are pretty slow here today at P-Fury headquarters, so I have alot of time to look these things up.
> 
> The only things I did today at P-Fury headquarters was clean up Tinkerbelle's dogs' poop and run down to the drug store and pick up Coldfire's prescription cream for his *"rash". *


Ouch!!!!!

Hater


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm one of those guys who is repulsed by fake boobs. I'll take a real A-B over a fake C-D cup any day. They dont look real and just dont do it for me. If I want plastic, I'll get a blow up doll, and she wont talk back. All natural for me..... I like them a little thick too, not fat, just not scrawny. skinny girls with fake boobs suck.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

*Heather Wild for her photos*









*Jenna Haze*


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Jenna Haze is Extremely whack.

Ya'll need to look up Autumn Bliss

Daisy..

and mah fav...Allie Sin.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

allie sin has alot of funny tattoos of cartoons and stuff lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Tattoos on chicks (light ammount, not a fckn sh*t load of them) get me goin.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Jayson745 said:


> I'm one of those guys who is repulsed by fake boobs. I'll take a real A-B over a fake C-D cup any day. They dont look real and just dont do it for me. If I want plastic, I'll get a blow up doll, and she wont talk back. All natural for me..... I like them a little thick too, not fat, just not scrawny. skinny girls with fake boobs suck.


I love fake boobs. I bought my wife a set (D's).

Bullsnake - I told you not to tell anyone about my rash.









*WARNING - Those pics with the girls kissing is walking a thin line.*


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Too lazy to post pic. Google Jesse Janes. You will thank me later.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Tattoos on chicks (light ammount, not a fckn sh*t load of them) get me goin.


X2


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

luna lane and gauge.....i 2 r 2 lazeee


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Ah, I used to check out Luna Lane five years ago. Gots to move to the newer stars...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

SO...nicest lipps in teh biz baybee.imo of course


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I am not complaining, I am just saying


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

this thread is gonna get big fast, then eventually locked. A shame too.

I'm more of a Gianna Michaels kind of guy. little thicker, with big REAL boobs. She just talks to much during scenes. She makes it corney, with some of the crap that comes out of her mouth. I'm glad I have volume control.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Jayson745 said:


> this thread is gonna get big fast, then eventually locked. A shame too.


As long as everyone plays by the rules, it will not be locked. However, be assured it is being watched very close.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> Too lazy to post pic. Google Jesse Janes. You will thank me later.


Shes in the movie Pirates a spin off of Pirates of the carribean. i own it soooo hott.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> this thread is gonna get big fast, then eventually locked. A shame too.


As long as everyone plays by the rules, it will not be locked. *However, be assured it is being watched very close.*








[/quote]

Yeah we all know why you are watching it closely Coldfire. You are trying to get up to speed on the new pornstars.

Damnit I love porn.

Hater


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Hater, don't worry. I am up to speed on the new pornstars.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> allie sin has alot of funny tattoos of cartoons and stuff lol


Yeah, she has some tattoos


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I love the milfs!

Nina hartley FTW









She used to babysit my great grandad during the civil war, true story


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Tera Patrick:








.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

mariah milano...mmmmm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^thats a deep crack lol

/wants to nuzzle up in it


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Audrey Bitoni


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Allison angel FTW!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Can't you just tell it's Christmas lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Can't you just tell it's Christmas lol


Yup









.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HOE HOE HOE


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Heather Brooke


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ Queen of deep throating.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> Heather Brooke


 very nice


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

never ever ever watch 2girls1cup it made be was punch them in the face!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

^lol.... already have..... so f*cking gross omg!!!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Brianna Banks is the sh*t!

But these other chicks you guys are posting are just a bunch of low budget/ internet girls. You need to watch sh*t with a little production.....Jenna Jamison used to be bad, but sucks now because she has the biggest head ever, and is covered in tats....ruined!


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Brianna Banks is the sh*t!
> 
> But these other chicks you guys are posting are just a bunch of low budget/ internet girls. You need to watch sh*t with a little production.....Jenna Jamison used to be bad, but sucks now because she has the biggest head ever, and is covered in tats....ruined!


i agree....

-briana banks, tera patrick... i'll watch if you're hot basically


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Brianna Banks is the sh*t!
> 
> But these other chicks you guys are posting *are just a bunch of low budget/ internet girls*. You need to watch sh*t with a little production.....Jenna Jamison used to be bad, but sucks now because she has the biggest head ever, and is covered in tats....ruined!


Low budget or not, they are smoking hot, and have tight bodies


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Carmen Luvana, Nina Mercedes and Raylene are no low budget pornstars. They are all signed with Vivid and Vidid has the best pornstars around including Jenna Jameson and Brianna Banks.

Brianna Banks has no ass. I like a girl with some booty.

Hater


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Riley Mason









Gauge









Anastasia Blue <<Tough to find a pic that is ok to post but her films were top notch.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

yeah, Gauge has killer eyes


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> yeah, Gauge has killer eyes


Yeah, just imagine them looking up at you while she is... ehem... busy :laugh:


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't have any favorites. I'll take anything I can download for free
> and not get viruses on my computer.
> 
> A few names that come to mind is:
> ...


the first girl is discusting i wouldn't even think about looking at a porno of her now the second girl that's a diff. story. As you can see in my avatar........never mind it's self explainitory


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

3rdking said:


> the first girl is discusting i wouldn't even think about looking at a porno of her now the second girl that's a diff. story. As you can see in my avatar........never mind it's self explainitory


Jenna Haze is actually really hot, that picture is just kinda funny looking


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

i cant believe she has not been mentioned yet

TAYLOR RAIN


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

How about some black pornstars you racists:

Jada Fire









Bambi Bliss


















Hater


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> the first girl is discusting i wouldn't even think about looking at a porno of her now the second girl that's a diff. story.


Jenna Haze is actually really hot, that picture is just kinda funny looking

[/quote]

True that! 









.








.









.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

hmmm now this thread, i hope get's pinned lol


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> allie sin has alot of funny tattoos of cartoons and stuff lol


Yeah, she has some tattoos








[/quote]

Do those stars lead all the way to her p*ssy?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd say that right now my favorite is Gianna Michaels, because she has red(ish) hair, has fair skin and because she has huge natural boobs, the eprfect combination for me:


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree on the gianna michaels be nice. I mentioned her a ways back in the thread, but was to lazy to find a picture.

I just wish she wasn't so corney while talking during scenes. I have a few of them downloaded. Man those giant juggs get bouncing all over the place. I'm suprized she hasn't knocked anyone out cold while riding them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

eva lawrence
damn, didnt work

krystal steal

























bobbi billard


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> I'm suprized she hasn't knocked anyone out cold while riding them.


 She can knock me out any time she wants....hmmmm....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url...v%3DppHSZb9DjBg

Very nice!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ that was the best thing I've seen in days. the end is the best.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> ^ that was the best thing I've seen in days. the end is the best.


yah yah!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hard too find pictures of her but this chick is hot!
Look her up

Taylor hayes!









Inari vachs








Pic doesnt do her any justice, again look her up


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hardcore pros im going with jenna haze followed closely by terra patrick

for the internet hoes midwest megan raven riely and pretty much most of the rest of those hooaaas with there web sites and supple young late teen breasts and firm celulite free asses


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Krystal Steal!


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

another one of my fav's...Chloe Jones (vivid girl)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Michelle thorne, english slapper

This chick got to the second round of X Factor (uk version of american idol)

"So michelle what do you do as a day job?"

"I let strangers f*ck me up the ass for money"

She got my vote


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------

